# Geilste Waffe in WOW



## Frozo (3. April 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffed Forum besucher
Ich wollte Euch mal fragen, welche Waffe Ihr die beste findet

Meine Lieblingswaffe ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. April 2009)

der drölfmillionste thread dazu...

naja, ich sach einfach mal askhandi > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (3. April 2009)

sufu ftw

So einen Fred gabs schonma

/report


----------



## Omidas (3. April 2009)

Ganz klar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten zusammen mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt keine bessere Kombination. Das hat einfach nur Style


----------



## Frozo (3. April 2009)

Oh wow hast recht.
Habe gerade noch nen derb geilen Stab gefunden dens leider nicht mehr gibt...
Schade ...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. April 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Ich wollte Euch mal fragen, welche Waffe Ihr die beste findet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T2roon (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Definitiv, schade nur das der Stab auf der Bank gammelt


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (3. April 2009)

atiesh.


----------



## Baum-Druid (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## SixNight (3. April 2009)

Use the holy SuFu


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. April 2009)

Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros ^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (3. April 2009)

ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (3. April 2009)

definitiv Segnung / bannfluch (als überzeugter Priest ^^)

es sollte aber mal ne fette epische questreihe geben, womit man eventuell seine oldschool epixxx aufwerten kann

bannfluch/segnung für lvl 80 und das spiel ist gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. April 2009)

hmm, ich ändere meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. April 2009)

Ganz klar [Gorshalach]...

Ach nee, halt. Ist ja noch gar nicht integriert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand den Style an meinem Zwergschurken schon nice =)


----------



## Déromius (3. April 2009)

Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer ist die ünelst geilste waffe gleich vor ashkandi die den zweiten platz belegt... zumglück hab ich die waffe schon *freu*


----------



## Shizo. (3. April 2009)

Klassiker^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (3. April 2009)

Iblis, Klinge des gefallenen Engels - droppte im altem Naxx. Leider nicht mehr verfügbar....


----------



## Gerti (3. April 2009)

Das ding von Nef... wie hieß es nochmal? Askandi oder so, Corrupted(!!) Ashbringer, Thunderfury... Glaube, das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junic (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (3. April 2009)

Das schönste Einhandschwert aller Zeiten! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei den Zweihandwaffen ganz klar das Rang 14 Schwert der Allianz.
Nur schade das mein Krieger Taure ist. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an dritter Stelle kann nur eine Waffe kommen! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (3. April 2009)

Thunderfury  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (3. April 2009)

Ganz klar... da gibbet eigentlich nix dran zu rütteln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (3. April 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Use the holy SuFu


jo ist auch so ziemlich die stärkste waffe ^^


----------



## Gnolius (3. April 2009)

Der Feuer0her





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drynwin (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (3. April 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Das schönste Einhandschwert aller Zeiten! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok Quel'serrar is echte das Geilste Schwert aller zeiten!!!!!!!!
Nur leider so aufwendig zu bekommen :S


----------



## Lydell (3. April 2009)

Drynwin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ganz klar^^

Nennt sich nur heut zutage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. April 2009)

Charcharoth's Banhammer.


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2009)

[Melden-Button]


----------



## Juudra (3. April 2009)

Schicksalswende find ich am genialsten weil es einfach derbe gut aussieht und zurzeit das beste casterschwert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daher vote 4 Schicksalswende


----------



## blooooooody (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ralonsi (4. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6309


----------



## Crowser19 (4. April 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Buffed Forum besucher
> Ich wollte Euch mal fragen, welche Waffe Ihr die beste findet
> 
> Meine Lieblingswaffe ist
> ...


Solche threadts hab ich scho öfter gesehen hier..^^ aber immernoch finde ich die Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth am geilsten ;-)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. April 2009)

immer noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (4. April 2009)

Hogger! -  DIE unbezwingbare Waffe!


----------



## WeRkO (4. April 2009)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Hogger! -  DIE unbezwingbare Waffe!



Und wie willst du Hogger gezielt einsetzen? Es ist nahezu unmöglich da er solch eine Macht hat würde er sich weder einfangen noch einsperren lassen. Zudem würde er nicht nur das Zielgebiet sondern das ganze Land verwüsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2009)

Junic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wiso is eine Steinaxt "rostig" ?

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ichs damals mit meinem Mage hatte, und das Ding mit Mungo UND vor allem auf dem RÜCKEN!! einfach nur geil aussah!


----------



## Vercon (4. April 2009)

Vom Style her bleiben es ganz klar die "Klingen von Azzinoth" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (4. April 2009)

Eindeutig Apolyon, der Seelenspalter von Kil'Jaeden... was ich zufällig auch hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (4. April 2009)

Atiesh.


----------



## Annovella (4. April 2009)

Die geilste Waffe im Spiel? Ist doch ganz klar, es gibt nichts bessers als Krümels Nudelzolz! Keine Ahnung was ihr mit dem anderen Mist da wollt! Weg mit dem Schrott!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musel (4. April 2009)

Wie schwachsinnig der Beitrag doch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich als nur Hunter gamer, was soll ich mit nem Tank schwert oder nen Schild?
Für mich währe der Legendäre Bogen aus Sunwell die geilste, für euch wieder was anderes.
Demnach müsste der Beitrag richtig heißen,
"Was ist die Geilste Waffe für klasse xyz"


----------



## Layfiron (4. April 2009)

hi erstmal ^^
Ich finde(bin duride)  Den albtraumerzeuger oder/und Stab des Seuchenhundes hammer 


lg Lay


----------



## Melih (4. April 2009)

Also ich find den Arkanitreißer(diese Gittarenaxt) am besten, hab die zufällig mit mein Schami noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (4. April 2009)

die absolut ultimativ geilste Waffe in Wow ist:

HARTZ4


----------



## Nordur (4. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35514


----------



## traxlerboy (4. April 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> ok Quel'serrar is echte das Geilste Schwert aller zeiten!!!!!!!!
> Nur leider so aufwendig zu bekommen :S



? wie bekommt mans denn


----------



## GreenIsaac (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBMfumHrDRE...feature=related

Epic!


----------



## Menarun (4. April 2009)

Naja für den Teil der WoW-Spieler die noch bei den Eltern wohnen ist es nunmal "der Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin"


----------



## WeRkO (4. April 2009)

Menarun schrieb:


> Naja für den Teil der WoW-Spieler die noch bei den Eltern wohnen ist es nunmal "der Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin"



Und wer kein zweites Kabel hat ist selber blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da muss ich Deanne recht geben, musste mein 2.Kabel (auch?) noch nicht benutzen.


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2009)

Menarun schrieb:


> Naja für den Teil der WoW-Spieler die noch bei den Eltern wohnen ist es nunmal "der Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin"



Ich für meinen Teil wohne auch noch zuhause und meine Eltern sind noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, irgendeinen Stecker rauszuziehen. Hat aber auch viel damit zu tun, ob jemand seine schulische Ausbildung trotz WoW noch halbwegs ernst nimmt oder gänzlich vorm Rechner versauert.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil wohne auch noch zuhause und meine Eltern sind noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, irgendeinen Stecker rauszuziehen. Hat aber auch viel damit zu tun, ob jemand seine schulische Ausbildung trotz WoW noch halbwegs ernst nimmt oder gänzlich vorm Rechner versauert.



Ich hab 4 jahre vorm Rechner versauert und ABSOLUT NICHTS für die Schule getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und trotzdem nen 2.0er Abi gemacht....


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich hab 4 jahre vorm Rechner versauert und ABSOLUT NICHTS für die Schule getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das meine ich ja. Wenn die Noten stimmen, werden sich die wenigstens Eltern in die Hobbies ihrer Kinder einmischen. Ich habe damals auch viel gezockt und einige Klausuren mit 15 Punkten bestanden. Das kann aber nicht jeder. Trotzdem verstehe ich, wenn man als Elternteil die Notbremse zieht, wenn das eigene Kind immer schlechtere Leistungen bringt und seine Zukunft dadurch riskiert, dass es den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner verbringt.

Aber das ist auch eher eine Diskussion, die ins OT gehört.


----------



## GuuL (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ichs damals mit meinem Mage hatte, und das Ding mit Mungo UND vor allem auf dem RÜCKEN!! einfach nur geil aussah!



was als mage natürlich sehr sinvoll ist ;P


----------



## GuuL (7. April 2009)

Musel schrieb:


> Wie schwachsinnig der Beitrag doch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du kannst auch sagen welche Waffe du super findest , auch wenn du sie nicht haben kannst/konntest/wirst

meine "coolste" Waffe ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollt ich in der Eventzeit habn Styleohneende !


----------



## -PuRity- (7. April 2009)

Die einzige, wirkliche Sense und nur für Hexer zugänglich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur Style, bin Pre-BC IMMER damit rumgelaufen weils einfach nur cool war =)

... so lang bis ich dann das hier bekam (hatte eine elend niedrige Dropchance)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil war mit "Feurige Waffe" als Verzauberung für damalige Verhältnisse echt geil anzuschauen.

Die beiden Waffen werde ich wohl immer in Erinnerung behalten <3


----------



## Xulf (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich gerächt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sehe gerade es ist keine Waffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraschinger (7. April 2009)

Dieses klassische Claymore ist einfach nur elegant.
Kein unnötiges Bling-Bling und auch nicht so überproportioniert wie die meisten anderen Waffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pahhw (7. April 2009)

Als überzeugter Gnommagier ist Atiesh, Hohestab des Wächters die ULTIMATIVE WAFFE
Ich würde morden für den Stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und ich finde es war der gröste Fehler von Blizzard den Stab zu entfernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wer die Bücher liest weiß ja das Medivh wiederbelebt wurde und somit wird er Atiesh wohl zurück wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber alle legedären Waffen sind nicht zu verachten.
Ein Gildenkolegge benutzt immernoch Thunderfury zu Tank und das bis heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wugel (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmog (7. April 2009)

Pahhw schrieb:


> Aber alle legedären Waffen sind nicht zu verachten.
> Ein Gildenkolegge benutzt immernoch Thunderfury zu Tank und das bis heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist er ein Gimp und hat die Waffe nicht verdient.


----------



## Undead Secret (7. April 2009)

Das Gewehr aus aq 20 das aussieht wie ne Larve :>


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

ich erinnere mich immer gerne an:

Steingruftmesser


da war der allererste blaue gegenstand, den ich damals bekommen habe. habe meinen gildenmeister gefragt, ob er und andere aus der gilde mir in uldaman eventuell helfen würden, weil ich herausgefunden hatte, das dort dieser dolch droppen KANN (dropt ja von irgendeinem trashmob).   und dann: juhu - er droppte tatsächlich! hab mich gefreut wie bolle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narxan (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (7. April 2009)

für mich ganz klar *Kriegsgleve von Azzinoth *

hab sie zwar nur bei nem anderen char gesehn aber trotzdem meine favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter22 (7. April 2009)

Also ich finde  immernoch das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die geileste Waffe in WoW ist.
Das war mein erstes Epic und ich war dafür ca. Tausend mal in Zul Farrak.
Dazu kommt noch das das DIng einfach nur style hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLetzteHordler (7. April 2009)

ich finde die besten waffen gab es noch zu classic zeiten (was den style angeht). in BC gab es auch noch ein paar coole waffen, aber in WOTLK hab ich leider noch keine einzige waffe gesehen, die mir richtig gefällt. ich finde, blizz sollte sich mal wieder etwas mühe geben -.-


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felucius (7. April 2009)

Ich finde ganz klar die Schwarzklinge von Shahram, allein schon wegen der seltenheit, und ein twink von mir hat die sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (7. April 2009)

Ist und wird immer bleiben ....


Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Weiß jemand wie der Healkolben von Kel heißt? Der sieht doch ganz schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, will den unbedingt haben.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## WarViolet (7. April 2009)

Ganz klar, Ashkandi Großschwert der Bruderschaft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?


Jup, hart need. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19323


----------



## SixNight (7. April 2009)

Die Glaves von Illidan


----------



## Hasal (7. April 2009)

Auch wenn es solche Threads schon öfters gab, finde ich immernoch Ashkandi einzigartig. Viele Waffen sehen cool aus, haben aber ihre "Model-geschwister". Ashkandi ist meiner Meinung nach unerreicht.


----------



## Devildeath (7. April 2009)

Find den Stab recht stylisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allein die sich bewegenden Flügen+Kopf sind genial.

Und von früher noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. April 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Vom Style her bleiben es ganz klar die "Klingen von Azzinoth"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die hatten damals zu viele  : /


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (7. April 2009)

Es geht rein gar nichts über 2x Jin'rohk, The Great Apocalypse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhahahaha -^_^-


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24361

EDIT: Mist, leider nicht zu sehen, das is dieses Blaue Laserschwert von Mennu^^


----------



## kingkong23 (7. April 2009)

UUHH Arkanitreißer wie gerne ich mich erinnere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (8. April 2009)

Also von den Stäben fand ich doch Bannfluch mit Abstand am besten (kommt mit Priester t6 auch richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ansonsten: Ashkandi, Ashbringer, Fackel der Verdammten, Schneide der Verheerung und damit WotLK nicht zu kurz kommt: Armageddon


----------

